# Input Please, Urgent - Non Urgent



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just wondering if we could put together a list some way of facilities that we know are:

High Kill

Minimal Kill

and the ones that don't seem to every PTS.

I have noticed that there have beed dogs listed in Urgent that needed to be in Non Urgent, just because the poster isn't sure.

I know this would take some time, do you guys thing it is something that is needed or worth while.

Feel free to add any suggestions that you feel would be beneficial to the Rescue Section.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got this off of CL a while back for the state of Ohio, I didn't write up the below but saved it for my reference, I wonder if there is a list out there already for states just a matter of searching. I would be willing to do some searching and see if I can find a list. 

OK, I did find this a list of NO KILL shelters by state
http://www.saveourstrays.com/no-kill.htm
looking at this not everything is listed because Berea Animal Rescue in Ohio is NO KILL too and it is not listed but it is a start. 

I assume either would be so helpful.

below is the copy and paste from CL 

noticed that there are some posts telling people that dogs are urgent at the Lorain Cty Pound. Please be aware that the pound has relationships with two rescues - Friendship APL and Cleveland APL. When the pound gets too full, the two rescues pull dogs to foster/adopt. It is working well, the pound hasn't had to euth for space since before Thanksgiving. I have confirmed this with both Lorain and Friendship APL. 

There ARE, however, pounds in Ohio that DO have to euth for space - some WEEKLY! Please visit petfinder.com to see which one is near you. Here is a list of some (not all) that are forced to put down dogs and NEED HELP! I am not trying to tell people not to adopt from Lorain, but there are other dogs that may be killed due to people adopting dogs that may not be in danger. 

Summit County Animal Control in Akron (have some rescues pulling, so getting better) 
Portage County Dog Pound in Ravenna 
Stark County Dog Warden in Canton 
City of Cleveland Kennel might (I'm not sure) 
Lake County Dog Shelter in Painesville 
Mahoning County Dog Pound in Youngstown 
Carroll County Dog Pound in Carrollton (HIGH KILL RATE) 
Columbiana County Dog Pound in Lisbon (HIGH KILL RATE) 
Tuscarawas County Dog Pound in New Philadelphia 
Holmes County Dog Pound in Millersburg (HIGH KILL RATE) 
Richland County Dog Warden in Mansfield 
Guernsey County Dog Shelter in Cambridge (HIGH KILL RATE) 
Sandusky County Dog Warden in Fremont 
Muskingham County Dog Pound in Zanesville 
Seneca County Dog Warden in Tiffin 
Licking County Animal Shelter in Heath 
Munroe County Dog Pound in Woodsfield 

PLEASE SAVE A LIFE TODAY! MANY POUNDS ARE SO DESPERATE FOR HELP THEY MAY EVEN HELP WITH TRANSPORT!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I think a list would be way too extensive. I can only suggest that we do the best we can and post according to our personal experience...imput from others...and reading the shelters "who we are" information if unsure.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

when I googled I found lists of NO Kill none of Kill so I am going to assume that it is very extensive instead of doing a KILL maybe a NO KILL but then with everything I read a No Kill doesn't always mean it is not.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes Elly....we even have the occasional urgent from a NO kill shelter...because even they have to euth when there is a medical/behavioral issue they can't handle. So...there are exceptions. Hillside SPCA in PA comes to mind...they have had a few urgent GSD's recently due to health and/or deteriorating in their shelter.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it is not feasible to do it for the entire country, maybe just for shelters we frequently see here.


----------

